# Music for the Motorhome?



## CaGreg

Sorting through a few CD's this morning and wondering?

Do you have music that you always play in your MH?

Crosby Stills Nash and Young (Can't remember which one) is our No1. But we only ever play it when we're driving. There's a great hippy feel to it as you drive along.

Other artists who always travel with us are
Peggy Lee
Nat King Cole.
Corrine Bailey Ray (check her out!!)
Mozart.
Counting Crows.
Neil Armstrong.

So come on..Spill the beans and share you MH Musical Tastes...

Catherine.


----------



## 98064

Planet Rock on the radio!


----------



## zaskar

CaGreg said:


> So come on..Spill the beans and share you MH Musical Tastes...
> 
> Catherine.


Just about everything from AC/DC, Def Lepard etc right through to Leslie Garrat and Cathrine Jenkins.

Special favourites are Enya and Clannad on a deserted CL somewhere like Wales or Scotland.
Ahhhh, peace


----------



## parigby

Classic FM


----------



## badger

Garth Brooks, Cheap seats, Willie Nelson, ...too many to mention :wink:


----------



## zaskar

[quote="badger.too many to mention :wink:[/quote]

Which reminds me, I must, must, MUST get round to adding a shelf over the drivers window cos the over over the passenger window is FULL ! 8O

Wouldn't mind but I've got no excuse.......I LIVE in the dammed thing!


----------



## johng1974

Zaskar no excuse!

funny since i live in mine FT its hard to do anything, have become very lethargic...

Music wise.. Fleetwood and Eagles..Clannad and ..... Lord of rings soundtrack - are often found playing

but I have 15,000 Mp3's in there to choose from  way forward...

johnnnie


----------



## 94415

Usually Radio 2, otherwise anything from ABBA to Frank Zappa, but leaning more towards rock, particularly late 60s and 70s stuff.
Occasionally SWMBO gets to listen to what she wants, too!! :wink:


----------



## 103625

the sweet music my engine makes when i'm on the freedom road


----------



## CaGreg

winniebagotony said:


> the sweet music my engine makes when i'm on the freedom road


Nice one!


----------



## StAubyns

Cagreg

looking through your list - Neil Armstrong, I only know the astronaut  

Geoff


----------



## bigfoot

I have been putting my music onto my Ipod. so far I have 500 days worth of music and only used 10gbout of 30gb. My record collection in a matchbox! Next is the podcasts and some plays and audio books. My taste is very eclectic, some may say bizarre. classical,Jazz and prog rock with some celtic and english folk(I was in a group in my youth). I found a cd in the bargain bin of the local store by a group called 'The Motorhomes' only a quid but its thrash grunge snot metal
hey ho but my daughters like it so not a total loss. I'm sorry to say I DO NOT LIKE C&W music-sorry.


----------



## johng1974

thats what i thought .... 8O 

Louis maybe


----------



## johng1974

Bigfoot sounds a bit like my tastes!

but 500 days and only 10gig? what bitrate? i am 40 days (and nights) and 40Gig?


----------



## StAubyns

or Young?


----------



## bigfoot

Dunno the bitrate Itunes did it all for me.


----------



## ksebruce

Peggy Lee
ABBA
The Beach Boys
Almost any C&W
The Three Tenors

My kids say I'm an old F**T 8O


----------



## CaGreg

StAubyns said:


> Cagreg
> 
> looking through your list - Neil Armstrong, I only know the astronaut
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,
You get the prize today for being the most awake person on the forum.
I meant Louis Armstrong of course (with apologies to Satchmo!)

Catherine.


----------



## CaGreg

StAubyns said:


> or Young?


or both even (actually!)


----------



## StAubyns

I did check  but only got things like this

http://www.5thplatoon.com/html/5th_platoon_neil_armstrong.html

Geoff


----------



## eddied

*Music in the Motorhome*

 Celtic Folk, Classic FM (UK) Isoradio (Italy) Elvis, Nat King Cole, Sinatra, Edith Piaf, Madonna, Zucchero, Puccini, Pavarotti, Beethoven, Blackpool Tower Organ, Justin Timberlake .............and so on.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## maddie

Hi, Pink Floyd 
Areosmith
Guns & roses
Simon & garfunkel
Dr hook
and current Essential bands with snow patrol on repeat a few times
but I too like johng1974 have a very vast mp3 collection inc, every no 1 since 1952 and every NOW thats what I call music from 1 to date
terry


----------



## carolgavin

Beatles blue and Red album 
Radiohead
Meatloaf
Duran Duran best of
Coldplay
Travis
PInk Floyd
David Bowie best of
Simon and Garfunkel
Wheatus?!!
Sting and the Police
Any 80s Album
Linkin Park
Lost Prophets
Kaiser Chiefs
The Killers

Rather varied cos of kids they insist on putting their rubbish on


----------



## 96088

I have recently added Twice Removed from Yesterday and Bridge of Sighs by Robin Trower after being inspired by a previous thread.>>>Here<<< 
Others recently added on the retro front include Meddle (Pink Floyd) and Let it Bleed (Rolling Stones)

New for 2007 are...

Artic Monkeys
Kings of Leon
Guillemots
Arcade Fire
Scissor Sisters
And at the risk of developing a theme...Mica 8O


----------



## Rapide561

*Music*

Hello

My entire collection is in the van, but whilst driving I like compilations.

Cilla Black does of course put in a regular appearance with "Anyone who had a heart..."

Russell


----------



## 101075

This is what you will get from my player

The Beatles
Queen
REO Speedwagon
Foreigner
Texas
David Bowie
Goldfrap
The Beautifull south
Cranberries
Vangelis
Luther Vandross
REM
Al Green
Deep purple
Led Zeplin
Eva Cassidy
ZZ Top

Blimey I got loads too many to keep going


----------



## moblee

Hi,ELO is one of our favourites,Mr blue sky,it's a living thing,don't bring
me down, etc,etc.





phil


----------



## spykal

Hi

We can drive forever powered by nothing more than Buddy Holly or Roy Orbison on the eight track... 


showing our era eh? 

Mike


----------



## 101075

What's an eight track?


----------



## peejay

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8-track

pete


----------



## 103625

heh kids today never heard of an eight track you were realy cool in the 60's if you had an 8 track in your car :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

Diabalo said:


> What's an eight track?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol

I had one of these in my old Cortina MkII, with a huge whiplash aerial on it.

My favourite tape was "John Denver's Greatest Hits. I can't remember what the other tape was, but I only had the two. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie

Oldskool said:


> I have recently added Twice Removed from Yesterday and Bridge of Sighs by Robin Trower


Ooooo - nice. I remember listening to Radio Caroline (or was it Luxemberg, or was it Radio 1? :? ) on a 'tranny' under my pillow, and hearing "I Can't Wait Much Longer". I think it was on a Whispering Bob Harris show. Or maybe John Peel.

Everything else I forget, except Jimmy Dewar's smooth yet powerful voice, and Trower's silky guitar.

Gerald

_Edit: P.S. Stream some 'new' stuff from RT >> here_


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh, and we're currently listening to an Audiobook we started last summer :roll: 

When we're off the audiobook, we're either on Radio 4 (her) or Radio 5 live (me), or on CD we're with Opera or 60s stuff (her) or classic rock or dance / trance / euphoria (if she's not listening) (me)

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

I am restricted as to what I may play because missus doesn't have my taste in music although I am expected to suffer her records.

So it is Queen which I loathe.
Madonna which makes me cringe
That canadian woman who has a fetish for old men.
Kath Jenkins which we both like.
Dire Straits which the missus allows in small doses.
Adam Kay and Suman Biswas when the missus is out the van (Favorite is Nothing at all)


----------



## 90127

Definitely Status Quo and the Moody Blues.  
Lots of compilation cds,mostly rock based.
If the radio is on it will be Rock radio or Clyde 2 if near home.


----------



## 103345

Sad though it is Radio 2 normally...but we do have a liking for a bit of Samba or Latin and MICA took us all the way to France and back last year...Happy days.
Annie


----------



## mikeyv

Another vote for mp3 compilations here, with Hendrix, Elvis and Dylan always figuring strongly. Also have a compilation of Gabrielle, Macy Gray, Cher and a few similar artists, if I'm in a mellower mood.


----------



## RAH

Varied:
We like country music sometimes, Alan Jackson, Ricky Lee Gregg, Dwight Yokum etc.

Then in the CD cassette now is:
- Ozzy Osborne tributes, like Mississippi Queen (Mountain) etc.
- Lenny Kravitz 5 (the one with American Women)
- Isley Brothers
- Parliament (Mothership Connection)
- Groove Armada (strictly her's)
- Plan B (strictly mine)


----------



## Saxonman

I'm too young to remember Radio 390, (liar liar) but if I need jazz/easy listening in France (Paris area) we tune in to quatre-vingts neuf neuf.

In the meantime lets hear it for Jusse Borling........ OK please yourselves.

Helmut Lotti?

Whatever your tastes, safe travelling.


Bob


----------



## damondunc

As i sort the music out we have a lot of 

heavy rock ( Deep Purple,Black Sabbath,Motorhead )
Marilyn Manson
Rap
Les Miserables
Loads of Now compilations
and my latest Spirit of the Glen ( brilliant )
I am not allowed to play my Edith Piaf in the RV  

Variety is the spice of life  

Chris


----------



## 1943

*Music for the Motorhome*

We (I) carry

Eric Clapton (Unplugged still my all time favourite)
Dire Straits
Alison Krauss
James Taylor
Rolling Stones
and many more in a similar vein ...Yes I'm a guitar God wannabee

WEdna has totally different taste, she has

The Fureys
Joan Baez
er... can't think of any more 'cos I don't really listen to them.


----------



## Laikadriver

May I take this opportunity to recommend 'Brighter Than Creations Dark' by the 'Drive-By Truckers' 

OK, It's a bit 'rockabillie', but it's great to drive to!!


----------



## Grizzly

Classic FM or MP3 compilations of the best bits of our favourite classics when in UK.

Audiobooks in Europe - when the roads are clear enough to concentrate.

Very, very occasionally, when some foreign van has upset us by parking so close we can't open the door or by running their generator late at night, we'll put on our compilation CD of British Patriotic music ( mainly stirring Elgar marches and Jerusalem and Coronation anthems) and open the window. 

Childish really...!!

G


----------



## JockandRita

Grizzly said:


> Childish really...!!
> 
> G


 :lol:

But I bet it makes you feel better though Chris.

Jock.


----------



## chasper

Only suitable for those with the right motorhome, but how about Judder and the Jackrabbits!


----------



## moblee

If *This* summers anything like last year

Wish it would rain down: Phil collins :twisted: :lol:


----------



## babyrhino

It may be that, whatever music we like, we would actually like our vehicle sound systems to catch up with the real world and let us plug our i-pod or other MP3 systems into the stereo.

I have a very effective (and not expensive) i-pod plug in and playback machine which is great when we are parked up but it does have a tendency to slide around when we are on the road so not much use really!

2001 Hymer maybe couldn't have anticipated this to be fair!

Won't bore you all with my personal preferences but will throw one into the ring.

Have a listen to Jennifer Warnes - Famous Blue Raincoat album. Her renditions of some classic Leonard Cohen songs, everyone thinks that Leonard Cohen songs are depression music but that is largely influenced by his own "doom laden" voice. This is an acquired taste that I happen to like but the Jennifer Warnes vocals bring the songs to a new level. 

All time classic that will appeal to a lot of tastes - and this is from a seventies progressive rock man!

Regards to all and respect for everyones's views 

Brian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Meatloaf like a bat out of hell 
Especially when ready to board ferry and cars are full of fed up kids

Dave P


----------



## brillopad

bob seager
the soggy bottom boys
the temptations


----------



## ChrisandJohn

It's usually Radio 4, or chatting while we're on the move. 

If I was playing an album it would probably be something like Van Morrison: 'On the Bright Side of the Road' particularly comes to mind. Another favourite might be Mermaid Avenue by Billy Bragg and Wilco. 

John would probably favour Motown, but I can only take that in small or medium sized quantities. OK for dancing.

At other times its usually a playlist from the iPod. I've taken to using the Genius function lately to hear more of the tracks I wouldn't normally select.

Chris


----------



## oldun

I spend quite a bit of my time trying to escape from very intrusive noise (music, computer games, people shouting into mobile phones and the ever on TVs) produced by others so I love a bit of piece and quiet so we only have music on infrequently.

I grew up in an era where silence was golden. Now loud noise is an absolute essential for a large group of the population.

It seems to me that many people have irrational fear of being somewhere where

1. There is no loud background noise and flashing lights
2. There is no signal for the mobile
3. There is no wifi
4. There is nothing to continuously eat and drink
5. There are strictly enforced rules about dumping all their litter.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Everything from the 60's - 70's on my ipod


----------



## Tan-all-over

Classic radio
radio 4
Paul Simon CD's


----------



## midlifecrisismil

The Eagles and Take that


----------



## Zozzer

It all depends on what mood I'm in and whether I'm driving or not, and if I want some specific music to go with a meal, or something special to absorb my entire body and whisk me off to whole new world.

I can't think of any genera of music I wont listen to and it's supprising how many mp3's you can fit on one of those tiny 500gb dard drives.


----------



## PILOTEFAN

At them moment its

Sound track from Forrest Gump 
Micheal Buble
Seal greatest hits
David Grey greatest hits
Plan B
Faithless


----------



## grizzlyj

I have to have my AC/DC T-shirt on on the first day of a trip, I'm only allowed their music in my head though


----------



## Ricster

If I had my way it would all be gypsy punk/fusion like the brilliant Gogol Bordello..






Or Bucovina Club stuff..


----------



## Drew

My wife likes Edward Woodward & Michael Crawford, Dean Martin, Nat King Cole, and anything from the musicals.

I prefer instrumental music, Gaelforce Orchestra, Military and Brass.


----------



## loughrigg

Like Zozzer, it depends on the moment - but most of the punk era and rap/hip hop just gives me a headache.

I wandered into the local Virgin Megastore the other day and picked up a few CD's - Scissor Sisters, Radiohead, Florence & the Machine, Amy MacDonald and the inevitable compilation (American Anthems - 3 CD's for six quid).

If I'm driving on my own it could be anything from Scott Joplin to Hawkwind. If SWMBO is on board, the music is likely to be a bit more refined - more Mozart than Mick (Jagger).

Mike


----------



## Rockerboots

It`s Rock `n` Roll & Rockabilly for us, from the 50`s to early 60`s, then .

Matchbox
Stray Cats
Crazy Cavern etc from the Rockabilly revival from the mid 70. 8)


----------



## bigfoot

Campervan by the Adventure Babies (last group signed by Factory recorfds,before they folded)Free download.
Anything by The Motorhomes or Campervan Beethovens


----------



## Codfinger

*MH music*

For me Faithless, Dead Mau5, or maybe some Above & Beyond only prob is my dear lady is guaranteed to say turn that down


----------



## Locksmith

*Beach Boys.*

I love to listen to the beach boys, the real old ones - I can here music, God only knows - and the one I play for my wife is (Don't worry baby)


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Mr Sinatra

Randy Travis

Micheal Buble

Mamas and papas

Queen

Gypsy Kings

Quite varied I believe
8)


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Despite being in our 50's we love Trance music with artists like Cascada, Milc Inc, Sylver or any Club Mix type album. The beat is so similar to the old rock music.

Of course we do also have everything from Dr Hook to Deep Purple aswell.


----------

